# الاختراق



## al safer_3 (27 يناير 2010)

*قيل لي من مالك شبكة الانترنت 
ان الكمبيوتر الخاص بي مفتوح امامه وكانه الكمبيوتر الخاص به ويراقب كل ما اعمل على الجهاز حتى هذه المشاركة . مما يعني انه لا خصوصية للكمبيوتر . 

فما الحل وانا لا اعلم عن الكمبيوتر سوى كيفية تشغيله وبعض الامور البيسطة مثل دخول المنتدة والكتابة به واستخدام الورد لا اكثر ؟ *


----------



## coptic hero (28 يناير 2010)

هذا خطر جدا اخى العزيز ولابد من تنزيل برنامج يقيك من خطر التروجنات وملفات التجسس واحترس من ان تستقبل على الايميل اى ملفات من شخص غير موثوق فيه لان احدث برامج التجسس ترسل لك مع الصور واى ملفات لو رسيت اعمل فورمات للجهاز وحاول ما تخليش على جهازك اى صور شخصيه او حاجه تكشف عن شخصيتك


----------



## النهيسى (28 يناير 2010)

*أعانى من نفس المشكله

فانا مشترك ضمن شبكه نت

صاحبها ممكن يطلع  على كل شيئ

ونحن لا نعرف برامج حمايه​*


----------



## al safer_3 (28 يناير 2010)

*يا استاذكوبتك هيرو 
كون ان الجهاز ميكونش عليه حاجة تكشف شخصيتي فهذا مستحيل . 
كون الحماية من التروجان فانا اصلا ايه التروجان ده المتهم هو ما البرنامج وكيفية استخدامه وهل سيقي من اختراق من هو معك على نفس الشبكة من عدمه . 

شكرا على اهتمامك *


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (28 يناير 2010)

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=118975

خد دا و ادعيلي​*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (28 يناير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=118975


----------



## al safer_3 (28 يناير 2010)

شكرا على الاهتمام


----------



## kalimooo (28 يناير 2010)

إذهب إلى: 
 
 قائمة أبدا او start ........ثم تشغيل run 
 
 واكتب الامر التالي 
 
 command.com 
 
 ستظهر لك نافذة :
 






 
 اكتب فيها هذي الكلمة:
 
 ping host 
 
 و إضغط enter ثم إنتظر و اكتب: 
 
 ping port 
 
 و إضغط enter 
 
 ثم إنتظر و اكتب: 
 
 ping port1027 
 
 وإضغط enter 
 
 و إنتظر ثم إكتب: 
 
 ping port80 
 
 إضغط 
 
 enter 
 
 ثم اكتب: 
 
 ping 
 
 و إضغط 
 
 enter 
 
 ثم اكتب: 
 
 ping port 
 
 و إضغط 
 
 enter 
 
 و الآن إنتهت المهمة وتصبح النافذة بهذا الشكل -:
 





 
 انتظر لفترة تقريباً من 15الى20دقيقة واذا لم تختفي
 
 النافذة قم باغلاقها واعد تشغيل الجهاز




​


----------



## al safer_3 (29 يناير 2010)

*استاذ كليمو انا عملت اللي قولت عليه بس انا مش عارف ده بيعمل ايه للجهاز ؟ *


----------



## kalimooo (29 يناير 2010)

انت قفلت كل المداخل

من غير ما تشعر

يعني مش ها يقدر يبص على مشاركاتك من اليوم وصاعداً..


----------



## kalimooo (27 فبراير 2010)

إذهب إلى: 

 قائمة أبدا او start ........ثم تشغيل run 

 واكتب الامر التالي 

 command.com 

 ستظهر لك نافذة :







 اكتب فيها هذي الكلمة:

 ping host 

 و إضغط enter ثم إنتظر و اكتب: 

 ping port 

 و إضغط enter 

 ثم إنتظر و اكتب: 

 ping port1027 

 وإضغط enter 

 و إنتظر ثم إكتب: 

 ping port80 

 إضغط 

 enter 

 ثم اكتب: 

 ping 

 و إضغط 

 enter 

 ثم اكتب: 

 ping port 

 و إضغط 

 enter 

 و الآن إنتهت المهمة وتصبح النافذة بهذا الشكل  -:







 انتظر لفترة تقريباً من 15الى20دقيقة واذا لم  تختفي

 النافذة قم باغلاقها واعد تشغيل الجهاز

بيقفل كل المخارج


----------



## Rosetta (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*مررررررررررسي ليك يا كليمو  
سلام المسيح معك ​*


----------



## just member (22 أكتوبر 2010)

اوكى كليمو لكن شو مفعول كل هايدا الخطوات
يعنى شو بتعمل بالكمبيوتر


----------



## حبيب يسوع (22 أكتوبر 2010)

انا احتمى بالرب هو حصنى وامانى


----------



## tasoni queena (22 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا كليمو كتير

انا عملتها ​


----------



## kalimooo (22 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena

تمام


----------



## اني بل (23 أكتوبر 2010)

تمت العملية بنجاااح
ثانكس


----------



## holiness (23 أكتوبر 2010)

عزيزي نعمة وسلام المسيح معك .. 
اولا : برامج الحماية لاتفيدك في هذه الحالة .. 
ثانيا : عليك ان تغلق البورتات الموجودة عندك .. ( كما شرحها الاخ كليمو ) 
ثالثا : تفقد شبكة النيتورك ان كان هناك شير في ملفات الادمن فقم باغلاقها .. 
رابعا : تأكد من ان صاحب المركز لم يضع برنامج لتصوير الشاشة الخاصة بك او برنامج لعمل نسخة من الكيبورد في ملف خاص ..

اتمنى اكون قد افدتك 

تحياتي لك


----------



## mfkwea861 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*Fine for Parking*

Tell me again," asked the judge, "why you parked there?" The driver rose and answered respectfully,  "Because, Your Honor, it said 'Fine for Parking'"  pay some money for doing something wrong. No money no way in real life,no gold no way in game!


----------



## احلى ديانة (5 نوفمبر 2010)

لازم تتاكد الاول من ان صاحب الشبكة لما جى يوصلك النت ما سطبش برنامج مراقبة شبكات عندة 

او برنامج كتابة الكلمات الى بتكتبها على الكيبورت


----------



## farou2 (6 يناير 2011)

للاسف الشديد لو صاحب النت قاصدك مش حينفع اي برنامج لكن طبعا تحتاج من صاحب شركة النت ميزانية عالية جدا وبيقدر يحصل على برنامج مماثل لاجهزة الدولة الكورية ومنها بيقدر يختار اي شخص من المشتركين وبيطلع عنده على شاشتته لو حب شاشتك وكانه جالس جنبك لكن طبعا العملية مكلفة جدا جدا 
وانا بعرف شخص بيبيع البرامج للشركات بقيمة 1800$ عن كل جهاز كابل  ومستعد يرد قيمة المبلغ بحالة الاختراق  ​


----------

